# old rubiks cube



## baker` (Mar 31, 2010)

hey i was given a studio cube from my mum, it was given to her as a present (new) in approx. 1977. 

i have disassembled it and cleaned the insides of the plastic 'dust', the stickers are in very good condition and haven't once popped centre caps.

would this be of any value, if so how much would it be worth?


----------



## Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

baker` said:


> hey i was given a studio cube from my mum, it was given to her as a present (new) in approx. 1977.
> 
> i have disassembled it and cleaned the insides of the plastic 'dust', the stickers are in very good condition and haven't once popped centre caps.
> 
> would this be of any value, if so how much would it be worth?



There are Rubik's Cube's produced late 1977 but a real 1977 would be very rare, the first "commercial" productions started after 1978

So my best guess it is most likely a 1978,1979 version , it has square stickers and with all kinds of color schemes and the edge cubies are solid, in 1980 they appear with and without the Rubik's logo and with rounded stickers and the edge cubies are hollow
You can check my site www.speedcubing.com/ton to check the version you have


----------

